# Is it legal to bait squirrels?



## TatnallCountyHunter (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont remember seeing in the regs if it is legal or not to put out a pile of acorns, corn, ect. to attract squirrels to shoot. Is it legal or not?


----------



## livesounder (Nov 10, 2008)

It's probably legal to put a bird feeder pretty much anywhere you want.

Now as to what it might draw besides birds...


----------



## Just BB (Nov 10, 2008)

YOU'RE KIDDING RIGHT?

I ALMOST FELL FOR IT.


----------



## Wide Earp (Nov 10, 2008)

short answer-NO!
long answer-look in the reg. book about pg 7 under 'unlawful activities"


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 10, 2008)

Use a twirling feeder to keep it sporting.


----------



## Buck (Nov 10, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Use a twirling feeder to keep it sporting.



That looks fun...


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2008)

So it's illegal?


----------



## xpertgreg (Nov 10, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So it's illegal?



oh yeah, sure, you read it on the internet didn't you?

gw


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2008)

xpertgreg said:


> oh yeah, sure, you read it on the internet didn't you?
> 
> gw


----------



## germag (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the funniest things I ever saw was a squirrel launcher some guy built. It was on YouTube.....that sucker must have launched that squirrel 40 feet in the air.


----------



## MIG (Nov 10, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So it's illegal?



Actually...yes


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 10, 2008)

Squirrel launcher ----------- 12 ga. 
New Game  --  Skeet Squirrel


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

i think the law reads hunting over bait is illeagle.
now if you got a bird feeder up in the air say 6 feet and you shoot the limb rat on the ground aint that huntin' under bait?


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2008)

MIG said:


> Actually...yes



Really?  There are so many differing opinions on here I can' be sure.

What if I use use bird seed from plants native to Georgia?


----------



## xpertgreg (Nov 10, 2008)

shoot, shovel, shut up.

gw


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 10, 2008)

xpertgreg said:


> shoot, shovel, shut up.
> 
> gw



Shoot, make stew, eat and shut up

Seriously, wouldn't that be a bummer to get ticketed for hunting over bait for popping a tree rat, in the side yard as it was trying to demolish a bird feeder?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 10, 2008)

Why would you want bait squirrels?


----------



## rabbithound (Nov 10, 2008)

No need to bait them ....all you need to do is follow me to my deer stand.


----------



## MIG (Nov 10, 2008)

rabbithound said:


> No need to bait them ....all you need to do is follow me to my deer stand.



Take a .22 with you and have the intentions of killing every squirrel in sight - you won't see a single one.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> you mean this one...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3Ya6z-NlDo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3Ya6z-NlDo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



That one NEVER gets old


----------



## MIG (Nov 10, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That one NEVER gets old



I think I've just realized how to keep cats off my back deck!


----------



## TatnallCountyHunter (Nov 10, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Why would you want bait squirrels?



Its not that I actually want to bait them, but I saw a YouTube video were somebody was hunting over a pile of corn, and I was wondering if it was legal to hunt pesky varmints over bait. 

Thanks for the other answers.


----------



## germag (Nov 10, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That one NEVER gets old



That's the one.  That's absolutely hilarious. Flying squirrels.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Nov 17, 2008)

Call mr Green Jeans and take him hunting with you


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 17, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That one NEVER gets old


That was off the chain getting me some rubber tubing tomarrow got to make one of those.


----------



## aceheart1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

its legal to hunt over baits where i live at. do it all the time with al game animals except turkey


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 19, 2008)

So I guess the next question is:

Is is legal to wing shoot squirrels.

Is it ethical to shoot them after they have lit on the ground?


----------

